# if you were on naked and afraid, what one item would you want?



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

what would you want your partner to bring? I'd want at least a 2 gallon stainless steel cookpot with a carbon steel lid, hinged down the middle, like a piano. I'd want my partner to bring at least 1/4 mile of paracord. Paracord can be coiled up and used as a sandal, until you can fashion some out of something else. Take it apart and that 1/4 mile just became over a mile of smaller cord. Now you can lash together some vegetation as clothing, make a SECURE shelter (easily) 

The hinge pin of the lid can be a diamond knife sharpener and cerro-rod. Pull the pins, sharpen the convex edges of the lid halves. Haft at least one for use as a machete, the other one can be an ukluk knife. with the RIGHT items, you can save yourself a TON of time, effort, risk and misery. wtf bother to bring a 1 qt cup, hmm? You each need a gallon of water per day, just for drinking, MINIMUM when you're stressed like that, and you'll need to boil/stew another 1 gallon each of food. 

NOTICE that when the man taps-out early, the woman starts losing 1 lb+ per day, just like all the MEN do?  Does that TELL you anything about who's doing what? If you lose a SINGLE lb out there and AINT got food stored ahead, you DIDN'T prove that you have what it takes to survive. All you did was HANG ON for 3 weeks, until somebody came along to help you out of the situation. If they dropped them anyplace COLD, or if they didn't have crew to keep the hyenas ,etc, off of them, they'd not last a week. The naked part is stupid, as is the one item limitation. Why not limit them to such and such weight/bulk, whatever they can run a 100 yd dash with, in 20 seconds, or some such objective criteria? then see how much trouble they have at showing advanced storage of food. Almost none of them seem to know a damned thing about the local edible plants.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

if you have a fair sized body of water around, pull out some of the paracord inner strands, and make a small seine. Float the top edge with sticks, attach stones to the bottom edge. Have a vertical pole at each end, and the 2 of you walk it thru the water. At night, it can be set up as a fish trap, which you can easily close up at dawn. Carrion and non edible bugs, plant fragments, shiny stones, etc, can bait the fish into the trap. it can be used to store fish alive, too, until you're ready to cook them or dry their flesh. Naturally, their guts and heads serve as further bait. and can bait the snares that you set for other critters.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I would want a phone. You know, to call somebody to bring me clothes and get me out of there.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A land rover with leather heated seats. So I could drive myself away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Unless my math is off, that much paracord would fill three 55-gallon drums. How on earth would you carry it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this some weird way of asking us if we'd prefer boxers or briefs?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I myself wear boxer briefs. I like the style and fashion.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

triem said:


> if you have a fair sized body of water around, pull out some of the paracord inner strands, and make a small seine. Float the top edge with sticks, attach stones to the bottom edge. Have a vertical pole at each end, and the 2 of you walk it thru the water. At night, it can be set up as a fish trap, which you can easily close up at dawn. Carrion and non edible bugs, plant fragments, shiny stones, etc, can bait the fish into the trap. it can be used to store fish alive, too, until you're ready to cook them or dry their flesh. Naturally, their guts and heads serve as further bait. and can bait the snares that you set for other critters.


In another thread you started, weren't you stating that you thought no one needed to hunt or fish? Or is that just in the lower 48? Rules don't apply equally across the board?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

seriously? it would have to be a survival knife with a ferro rod built into the sheath.

I can not imagine anything more important than a tool that can cut, slice, stab, chop, and make fire.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

triem said:


> what would you want your partner to bring? I'd want at least a 2 gallon stainless steel cookpot with a carbon steel lid, hinged down the middle, like a piano. I'd want my partner to bring at least 1/4 mile of paracord. Paracord can be coiled up and used as a sandal, until you can fashion some out of something else. Take it apart and that 1/4 mile just became over a mile of smaller cord. Now you can lash together some vegetation as clothing, make a SECURE shelter (easily)
> 
> The hinge pin of the lid can be a diamond knife sharpener and cerro-rod. Pull the pins, sharpen the convex edges of the lid halves. Haft at least one for use as a machete, the other one can be an ukluk knife. with the RIGHT items, you can save yourself a TON of time, effort, risk and misery. wtf bother to bring a 1 qt cup, hmm? You each need a gallon of water per day, just for drinking, MINIMUM when you're stressed like that, and you'll need to boil/stew another 1 gallon each of food.
> 
> NOTICE that when the man taps-out early, the woman starts losing 1 lb+ per day, just like all the MEN do?  Does that TELL you anything about who's doing what? If you lose a SINGLE lb out there and AINT got food stored ahead, you DIDN'T prove that you have what it takes to survive. All you did was HANG ON for 3 weeks, until somebody came along to help you out of the situation. If they dropped them anyplace COLD, or if they didn't have crew to keep the hyenas ,etc, off of them, they'd not last a week. The naked part is stupid, as is the one item limitation. Why not limit them to such and such weight/bulk, whatever they can run a 100 yd dash with, in 20 seconds, or some such objective criteria? then see how much trouble they have at showing advanced storage of food. Almost none of them seem to know a damned thing about the local edible plants.


I use the paracord to make a noose for the batty person bugging me.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Shoes


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

.45 then I would take the camera peoples food and water


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my clothes.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Naked and afraid... What is the weather? What am I afraid of?

There are too many voids to be filled. If I am afraid then I want a gun, a BIG gun. There isn't much that can make me afraid unless I am naked and it below 30 degrees F. Otherwise there would have to be a big carnivore that thought I was a good meal. If the weather is decent I can make shoes from bark and the green bark of willows, cat-tails, birch, ash or aspen. Clothes are best made from animal skins but most long grass can be used to cover you from the sun or shelter you from rain. I can make a spear, bow, and a decent club with a river rock and most any green wood. I can weave wood into small animal traps, fish traps and make snares to all gather food while working on a decent shelter and traps for larger animals.

You don't NEED any knife, ax or saw to acquire the things I have listed - just what nature provides and some ingenuity.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

James m said:


> A land rover with leather heated seats. So I could drive myself away.


naked on leather seats.... ya baby


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would like a United States Nuclear Submarine, full stocked..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Alcohol.


----------



## NorthwestSage (Sep 15, 2015)

Seriously, think about this.....
Bring a keg of BEER!
Beer: Has all of your hydration needs, all the carbs you'll need, plenty of protein. Once you've emptied it cut it in half with your hatchet and voila, ya got a BBQ!
That's what I bring when I go camping.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Our son's friend was just on the show and was successful in Nicaragua with a machete so I'd go with that. His female partner brought fire starter.

1895gunner


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

An Abrams tank....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mish!!!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Pants.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I watched part of one episode, and I thought the series sucked. I might have been scared off by the "Pop-up" edition.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A gun!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a razor so I could kill myself for getting in that situation.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't be naked in a remote place in the first place.they couldn't pay me enough to do that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A woman with a really big 
backpack with lots of food.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Boots. Probably not most folks choice but damn sure is mine!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sun Block! I don't want the Lil Squatch getting burned.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would like the good looking nekked lady which did not have the good parts blurred out. Whats up with that? I think yall watch too much TV.


----------



## Rickity Plumber (Apr 10, 2015)

triem said:


> what would you want your partner to bring? I'd want at least a 2 gallon stainless steel cookpot with a carbon steel lid, hinged down the middle, like a piano. I'd want my partner to bring at least 1/4 mile of paracord. Paracord can be coiled up and used as a sandal, until you can fashion some out of something else. Take it apart and that 1/4 mile just became over a mile of smaller cord. Now you can lash together some vegetation as clothing, make a SECURE shelter (easily)
> 
> The hinge pin of the lid can be a diamond knife sharpener and cerro-rod. Pull the pins, sharpen the convex edges of the lid halves. Haft at least one for use as a machete, the other one can be an ukluk knife. with the RIGHT items, you can save yourself a TON of time, effort, risk and misery. wtf bother to bring a 1 qt cup, hmm? You each need a gallon of water per day, just for drinking, MINIMUM when you're stressed like that, and you'll need to boil/stew another 1 gallon each of food.
> 
> NOTICE that when the man taps-out early, the woman starts losing 1 lb+ per day, just like all the MEN do?  Does that TELL you anything about who's doing what? If you lose a SINGLE lb out there and AINT got food stored ahead, you DIDN'T prove that you have what it takes to survive. All you did was HANG ON for 3 weeks, until somebody came along to help you out of the situation. If they dropped them anyplace COLD, or if they didn't have crew to keep the hyenas ,etc, off of them, they'd not last a week. The naked part is stupid, as is the one item limitation. Why not limit them to such and such weight/bulk, whatever they can run a 100 yd dash with, in 20 seconds, or some such objective criteria? then see how much trouble they have at showing advanced storage of food. Almost none of them seem to know a damned thing about the local edible plants.


That is why the producers put these people in very unfamiliar places. That way you are totally lost when it comes to the "local" edibles as you state. The naked part is NOT stupid. The first line of shelter in any situation is the clothes on your back. Oops! They do not have any! Makes perfect sense when the show is called, "Naked and Afraid".


----------

